# Dying Wiper Motor?



## Alin99 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of this issue (and has an easy idea on how to rectify it). It seems the wiper motor is getting weaker and weaker.. or maybe an electrical issue?

At first (a couple years ago) the wiper motor had some problems moving the wipers if there was lots of snow and ice on the windshield. After moving the heavy load, it would start wiping as intended. Lately though, this has gotten worse and worse. Right now, it is at the point that if there's any snow(like half a cm) on the windshield, the motor is unable to push the wipers up. It seems to try but then gives up and doesn't try again(even if there is nothing on the windshield) until the engine is restarted..

So anyone have any idea of what is going on? 2006 Maxima.

Thank you,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Alin99 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of this issue (and has an easy idea on how to rectify it). It seems the wiper motor is getting weaker and weaker.. or maybe an electrical issue?
> 
> At first (a couple years ago) the wiper motor had some problems moving the wipers if there was lots of snow and ice on the windshield. After moving the heavy load, it would start wiping as intended. Lately though, this has gotten worse and worse. Right now, it is at the point that if there's any snow(like half a cm) on the windshield, the motor is unable to push the wipers up. It seems to try but then gives up and doesn't try again(even if there is nothing on the windshield) until the engine is restarted..
> ...


It's very possible that the motor is wearing out. Another possibility could be one of the wiper pivots binding up or excessive load on the motor, like when people put those double wiper blades on their wiper arms. If you disconnect the wiper link from the wiper motor, you should be able to easily push the wipers back and forth. If you can, then likely the motor is the problem and I would also recommend getting a new wiper link from the motor to the pivot.


----------

